# Important News re exeter show (updated with new venue information



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Due to the foot and Mouth Outbreak The matford center has been closed. (it is a cattle market)
Jason Is currently looking for alternative premises to hold this event.
Please NOTE The event HAS *NOT been cancelled *the worst case scenario will be that the show will be delayed for a few weeks.

Please bare with us, the news has just broken on the local news station, so we know little more that you do, i promise that You will all be updated as soon as we have more news.



Julia


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

should this be made a sticky??
:grin1:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

no way damn government it was their lab that caused it in the first place, cant be helped I suppose just hope it finds another venue, the british tarantula society use a school sports hall maybe that could be an option?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

SiUK said:


> no way damn government it was their lab that caused it in the first place, cant be helped I suppose just hope it finds another venue, the british tarantula society use a school sports hall maybe that could be an option?


 
lots of places will be rung tomorrow, so keep all your fingers and toes crossed guys.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

mine certainly will be, im not a religious man but il say a little prayer tonight:grin1:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

man that is bad news.. would be a shame if it didnt happen... hope it goes well.


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

wohic said:


> Due to the foot and Mouth Outbreak The matford center has been closed. (it is a cattle market)
> Jason Is currently looking for alternative premises to hold this event.
> Please NOTE The event HAS *NOT been cancelled *the worst case scenario will be that the show will be delayed for a few weeks.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting Julia
We are doing everything we can to sort somewhere so like Julia said please bare with us


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Fingers crossed and good luck finding a new venue. I'll stick an announcement on my site this evening, all helps to get the word out.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Fixx said:


> Fingers crossed and good luck finding a new venue. I'll stick an announcement on my site this evening, all helps to get the word out.


 
Thanks Ray.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

have you spoken to Jason today Julia? I wonder if hes had any luck


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

SiUK said:


> have you spoken to Jason today Julia? I wonder if hes had any luck


 
he is waiting on call backs I believe.
I promise as soon as i know anything I will post back here.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

:lol2: sorry Julia


----------



## www.exreptile.com (Feb 26, 2007)

I am also on the look-out for venues and have just spoken to Jason.

I have two written down as possibilities - one being the sports hall at Exmouth Community college, and the other being Exmouth Pavilion. The latter I know is available, however I am unsure of prices until tomorrow morning. As soon as anyone knows what the venue will be, you will all be informed pretty quickly!

Hopefully we'll be able to post more details tomorrow morning.

On another note, there will be lots of great raffle prizes (£50 voucher, £25 voucher, £10 voucher - for assorted online shops - along with a family ticket to Dartmoor Zoo, a book on boa constrictors worth £40 and a fully wired 2x2x2ft viv worth £150!) all people who donated the prizes will be clearly identified at the show and on the website soon.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

good news that you have some places lined up, fingers crossed it must of been my prayer:lol2:


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Good luck Jason! 
What a struggle after all the things youve had to sort out and the trouble youve had. 
this is typical. lol


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

ohhh this sucks, lets hope somewhere is found!!!


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

any info yet?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

so the movement of livestock ban has been lifted, they are saying on the news they are giving the impression that the virus is contained, is this going to have a positive effect on the Matford centre??


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

SiUK said:


> so the movement of livestock ban has been lifted, they are saying on the news they are giving the impression that the virus is contained, is this going to have a positive effect on the Matford centre??


It hasn't been lifted, just relaxed to allow farmers to dispose of dead livestock and take animals for slaughter. Not sure if they are letting them take them to market yet as this involves dispersal of living stock (which are potential disease dispersal vectors) throughout the farming community rather than to places to be killed/rendered down.

"Other movements of livestock, such as sending animals to market, are still banned."


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I could of sworn they just said on the news that the ban had been lifted except in the immediate area


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

they'll be fools if they lift it this early..

N


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Nerys said:


> they'll be fools if they lift it this early..
> 
> N


I agree, they have issued the order to destroy another herd on a third farm.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

yeah, speaking to Jo who is in surrey and they are not impressed up there at all..

N


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

This prolly wont help but..
I dont know exeter atall well..BUT i did have a meeting down thier last year with these guys Welcome to the Cachet Furniture Online Catalogue.
they are in exeter.. and if worse comes to worse may atleast be abel to sort out some land for a container to be rigged up on.
Yourv prolly got it covered.. and if not Marcus might not be much help but its a name anyway, who may be able to help to some extent.


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

well we are still hoping to get somewhere before friday but the problem is atm the only places that have said yes cant take the 100+ tables. If every one can keep there fingers crossed tonight we have found one place thats perfect not far from the Matford centre and about the same size if not bigger but wont know til 10.00 tomorrow morning if they will let us use it.

BTW Exeter city council are being w***ers now so the Matford Centre is out even if the ban has been lifted

Sorry the website has not been updated it will be by the weekend

Please pass it around to all the other sites you go on and ask them to keep checking for updates on the site

Cheers Jason


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Hope you get it sorted Jason, fingers crossed for you, what a nightmare!!!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

that sucks hope something gets sorted


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

If it doesnt go ahead lets all have a reptile car boot sale!!! lol


----------



## Gongylus74 (Aug 9, 2007)

I so hope this can be sorted out, this was the best reptile show of the ones I attended last year and I have been really looking forward to it. I've just joined the forum so that I can keep up to date with what's going on, not sure how I've not been aware of the forum before though!


----------



## Gongylus74 (Aug 9, 2007)

Sorry about the double post, new boy error...


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

any news yet?


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

SiUK said:


> no way damn government it was their lab that caused it in the first place,


To be fair early indicators point to Merials lab that caused the problem, not the goverment run IAH lab on the same site. 

So far as bans being lifted.. animals can now go to SLAUGHTER outside of the immediate area, but general transport restrictions have not been lifted.

Its playing merry hell with my work atm. :whip:


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

Argghhh! The suspense is killing me! :lol2:


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

charliet said:


> Argghhh! The suspense is killing me! :lol2:


 
same!!!


----------



## www.exreptile.com (Feb 26, 2007)

The Exeter Reptile Expo is *ON!!*

It will now be held at:
*University of Plymouth (Rolle College)
Douglas Avenue
Exmouth
Devon
EX8 2AT*

The date has remained unchanged, so remains as *Saturday 18th August 2007*.

The website will be updated at the weekend (soonest I'll be able to update it).

Please make sure you pass this info around as much as possible. Thanks!


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

thats excellent!!! where im sating the night it will be closer too


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Yay....well done to all of you for sorting this :jump:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Couldn't have moved it north instead of south so it was closer could you? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

well done guys!!!

N


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Congratulations on finding a new venue, I still can't go but hey!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

thats unreal well done you two for sorting it out


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

www.exreptile.com said:


> It will now be held at:
> *University of Plymouth (Rolle College)*
> *Douglas Avenue*
> *Exmouth*
> ...


I am confussed  Dont take much, looking for maps how to get there, and just found rolle college has moved, so im i getting this stright it is where the college use to be in exmouth. 
Rolle name will live on at new home for education

Sorry :lol2:


----------



## www.exreptile.com (Feb 26, 2007)

KJ Exotics said:


> I am confussed  Dont take much, looking for maps how to get there, and just found rolle college has moved, so im i getting this stright it is where the college use to be in exmouth.
> Rolle name will live on at new home for education
> 
> Sorry :lol2:


I was under the impression that the University in Exmouth was still under the name Rolle College until it closes next year sometime.

Regardless of the name, the address and postcode in my previous post are accurate.


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

www.exreptile.com said:


> Regardless of the name, the address and postcode in my previous post are accurate.


That cool, to me, just so i know hehe, do you know how far away the place is from the M5 ???


----------



## www.exreptile.com (Feb 26, 2007)

About 20-30 minutes, provided traffic isn't too bad and you're driving sensibly.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

www.exreptile.com said:


> About 20-30 minutes, provided traffic isn't too bad and you're driving sensibly.


about 45mins for my dad then :-x:lol2:


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

SiUK said:


> about 45mins for my dad then :-x:lol2:


 
lol, gonna have to leave earlier


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

:no1: Congrats for finding a new venue so quickly look forward to seeing you all there

mark & liz


----------



## goose221 (May 6, 2007)

even closer to me!!! im in sidmouth....shame though cos i'll be on route to my holiday that day. what time it kick off? i may try and persuade my folks to call in


----------



## baden187 (Apr 11, 2007)

Congrats and hats off in finding a new venue so quickly to allow the expo to go ahead as planned on the 18th: victory:

WELL DONE TO ALL INVOLVED:no1:

How is the Parking at the new venue???


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

...congrats, but is that gonna be a big enough venue??

o.0


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

Jinx said:


> ...congrats, but is that gonna be a big enough venue??
> 
> o.0


Its going to have to be big enough its the only place we could find :lol2:

Thanks everyone for all your support and help and sorry its a few miles more for some but i could of been worse


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Is Exeter the only airport in the area or are there more?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

reticulatus said:


> Is Exeter the only airport in the area or are there more?


There's plymouth or bournemouth down south too... Southampton / Newquay / Bristol are all further afield.


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Athravan said:


> There's plymouth or bournemouth down south too... Southampton / Newquay / Bristol are all further afield.


:no1:

Time to hit the maps to see which are closer. No point spending 12+ hours driving if i can just jump in a plane :lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Bristol would be about 2 hours from Exmouth


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

plymouth about 60/90 mins dependin on traffic,
bournemouth about 90/120 mins

wudnt go to others they tooooooooo far away


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

yeah bournemouth too far for sure..

Jason - if you can get a marquee or two, we could do the mammals under canvas maybe

N


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

3 hour drive.... but will be there


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

TBUK said:


> Its going to have to be big enough its the only place we could find :lol2:
> 
> Thanks everyone for all your support and help and sorry its a few miles more for some but i could of been worse


Rolle should be big enough - it just depends which part the show will be held in. At least there is plenty of parking and it it is an easy venue to get to.

I don't think that I would bother flying though, as apart from Exeter Airport all the other South West Airports are too far away.

Good luck Jason and I hope all goes well!!!!!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

kato said:


> Rolle should be big enough - it just depends which part the show will be held in. At least there is plenty of parking and it it is an easy venue to get to.
> 
> I don't think that I will bother flying though, as apart from Exeter Airport all the other South West Airports are too far away.
> 
> Good luck Jason and I hope all goes well!!!!!


:lol2: further to drive to the airport than it would be to get to Exmouth from here:lol2:


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

kato said:


> Rolle should be big enough - it just depends which part the show will be held in. At least there is plenty of parking and it it is an easy venue to get to.
> 
> I don't think that I would bother flying though, as apart from Exeter Airport all the other South West Airports are too far away.
> 
> Good luck Jason and I hope all goes well!!!!!


Thanks Kato
Think we have 2 big hall's and a couple of smaller rooms maybe but I will find out tomorrow when Nick and I go to have a proper look :lol2:


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

TBUK said:


> Thanks Kato
> Think we have 2 big hall's and a couple of smaller rooms maybe but I will find out tomorrow when Nick and I go to have a proper look :lol2:


oh that sounds good. I know a couple of people who went to the college and they say the halls are quite large.

Ive been passing the word around and some people from where i work are going. Theres no other way they would know about the show..............apart from the signs you put up on the roads i guess.
But i dont think they'd know what it's all about from that.
I saw those last year to and from work. lol

hope it all looks good!


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

will the parking there be free?


----------



## www.exreptile.com (Feb 26, 2007)

There should be plenty of parking, and yes - it's free.

There will hopefully be a lot in the papers about it this week, and if we can get some fliers, they'll be getting passed about a fair bit hopefully. Plus it's right by the beach, so if it's good weather hopefully we'll be able to pursuade some people from down there to pop in for a look around.


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

yes... is by the beach... and there will be lots of people down there!!

should be a good day... hopefully the weatheer stays as it it!!


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I hope the weather is cool and cloudy, for the animals sakes . 

very excited about this , and been making reptile related greetings cards all morning :lol2:


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

wohic said:


> I hope the weather is cool and cloudy, for the animals sakes .
> 
> very excited about this , and been making reptile related greetings cards all morning :lol2:


awesome!! should show us some!!

but yes.... good wether... not to hot for them... but not chucking it down with rain


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

dont want it chucking it down... as im staying in a tent the night before!!!


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

the cards always look rubbish on photos cos they have been put in celo bags and you cant see the 3d effext and there is loads of reflection, but this gives you some idea...










Not even sure what to charge for them yet :lol2:


----------



## baden187 (Apr 11, 2007)

WELL DONE all the cards are ace I'm sure whatever you charge they will sell well for you : victory:


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

When will the *exreptile* site be updated??

I would'nt mind printing off some flyers with times, prices, place and info for some friends.

Will the flyers be on the website or can you send me a copy i can print out at work and photocopy at all?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm happy to give out flyers at work this week if you send me a file to print off too


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

wohic said:


> the cards always look rubbish on photos cos they have been put in celo bags and you cant see the 3d effext and there is loads of reflection, but this gives you some idea...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
they're really good! love the boa one, great work!

EDIT: what you decide to chare they will defo sell, theyre great! not everyone can buy them!


----------



## www.exreptile.com (Feb 26, 2007)

I cant have the website updated until the weekend unfortunately as the person who runs the server is away. However due to popular demand, I will correct the flyers and posters now to email out to you. Anyone who wants the file, please send me a PM with your email address, or post on this topic.

If anyone fancies printing LOADS of flyers, and posting some to me (my printer always argues when I try to print large quantities - i.e. more than one at a time), then that would be great and I'll put my address in the email to you.

Thanks!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Chuck me one at [email protected] I'll force customers to take one when they buy something :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Athravan said:


> Chuck me one at [email protected] I'll force customers to take one when they buy something :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
lol, i work at the RD&E hospital im gunna stick them on notice boards.
I think i'd lose my job for forcing them on patients for harassment or something. lmao


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Jinx said:


> lol, i work at the RD&E hospital im gunna stick them on notice boards.
> I think i'd lose my job for forcing them on patients for harassment or something. lmao


lol, if there petrified of snakes... and you get someone who has a weak heart... not a good combination


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Any chance for a few flyers , my printer is knackered so printing off some myself is out , but i could photocopy a few and have them on the counter at work


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Oh Julia!
Why not do some x-mas cards since x-mas is quite near-ish (or the next big thing).
Im sure they'll sell very well!


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

send me one ill get it put up in my local pet shop, email addy is [email protected]


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

I was at the exmouth campus yesterday doing my PGCE interview, why couldnt the show have been today instead of having to drive backto wales today and back down next week!!!!!


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

ukgeckos said:


> I was at the exmouth campus yesterday doing my PGCE interview, why couldnt the show have been today instead of having to drive backto wales today and back down next week!!!!!


 
ahh well, get to do the fun drive twice!!


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

Hopfully the website will be updated later today.

Can we also ask people to post and tell everyone everywhere they can think of about the show please . Less than a week to go with 61 vendors taking 117 tables we need as many people as we can to turn up :no1:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

TBUK said:


> Hopfully the website will be updated later today.
> 
> Can we also ask people to post and tell everyone everywhere they can think of about the show please . Less than a week to go with 61 vendors taking 117 tables we need as many people as we can to turn up :no1:


so does that mean all the tables are booked??


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

hubby (getting his prioritys right :lol2 wants to know if there is coffee/ food available or do we need to bring a picnic


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> so does that mean all the tables are booked??


 
you thinking of comming Nige ?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

wohic said:


> you thinking of comming Nige ?


well due to my toes i may well be off... the drivin will be an issue though, thats the reason i am off as i cant drive the normal distances i do at work until my feet recover.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> well due to my toes i may well be off... the drivin will be an issue though, thats the reason i am off as i cant drive the normal distances i do at work until my feet recover.


get someone to chauffeur you


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

wohic said:


> hubby (getting his prioritys right :lol2 wants to know if there is coffee/ food available or do we need to bring a picnic


 
what time do you want me there hun? my grans gonna drop me off and pick me up later in the day, wondering if i need to organise anything, whats going on?
lol


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

wohic said:


> hubby (getting his prioritys right :lol2 wants to know if there is coffee/ food available or do we need to bring a picnic


If not we could get another table between a group of us and just set up some vital equipment (ie coffee and biscuits) :lol2:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

reticulatus said:


> If not we could get another table between a group of us and just set up some vital equipment (ie coffee and biscuits) :lol2:


now thats a man with his brain set in the right gear :lol2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Does anyone know what time we're meant to be there if we have tables? Or what would you guys recommend?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

8 , I think.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Ugh.. that means I have to leave at 5:30am.. which means I have to get up at about 4am!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh.. and if anyone decides they do want to do some sort of snack table and need any chocolates or sweeties or crisps or anything bringing, let me know, because I'll be going to the wholesalers cash and carry this week anyway


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

there would be no need for you to get there until half an hour before doors open to the public christy, but bare in mind, popular sea side town on a saturday in august, and the traffic from you to there, the later you leave it the longer it will take.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

thats a horribly early saturday morning


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah I'm aiming for just over half hour before it starts, what with packing the kids off the their grandparents for the day & night it's going to be like a military manover my end already.....no way I can do 8am :lol2:


Didn't even think of drinks and what not...note to self find the flask lol


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

TBUK said:


> Can we also ask people to post and tell everyone everywhere they can think of about the show please . Less than a week to go with 61 vendors taking 117 tables we need as many people as we can to turn up :no1:


yup have been since the beginning 
ive also put a couple of posters up in my shop advertising the new venue : victory:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

maybe a silly question, but being my first show I dont really know what to expect, will there be adult snakes of various species for sale? because most of what I have seen appears to be hatchlings and young snakes


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

hard to say , depends on what the breeders bring on the day..
oh the details on the forth coming event section should be changed it still says the ERE is at matford o_0


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

is there normally adult snakes available at shows? how about last years


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Athravan said:


> get someone to chauffeur you


i'll only go if i can sell anyway to be honest.. no ne has said there is any tables left, so i doubt it


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> i'll only go if i can sell anyway to be honest.. no ne has said there is any tables left, so i doubt it


 
I have jason on msn I will ask him Nige.


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

What time should visitors leave?


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

when ever you want or wen the doors shut n ya get jason running round bootin peoples arses, lololololol


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

im getting impatient


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

I meant leave to get there?
I cant wait it will be my first reptile show!!!!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

this has to be the biggest hyped UK show this year


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> i'll only go if i can sell anyway to be honest.. no ne has said there is any tables left, so i doubt it


If there's none left you can have half of one of mine.. next to all the ladies jewellery :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

wohic said:


> I have jason on msn I will ask him Nige.


What was the answer on coffee?

I'll pack the spare coffee perc now if needed:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Athravan said:


> If there's none left you can have half of one of mine.. next to all the ladies jewellery :Na_Na_Na_Na:


great stuff lol


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

reticulatus said:


> What was the answer on coffee?
> 
> I'll pack the spare coffee perc now if needed:lol2:


there will be a van outside doing coffee and burgers

yay !


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

Ok so now im getting more and more emails about times people can get in.

So if you have tables booked you can get in to set up from 6.30am.
We would like everyone that has tables to be set up and ready by 9.30am

If you dont have a table booked you can get in from 10.00am

Oh and there is a burger van there but they have said that there is to be no food or drink in the building so please try to stick to the rule I know it won't be possible for people that are stuck behind a table all day.


----------



## baden187 (Apr 11, 2007)

I was not going but now there are Coffee and Burgers how can i resist :lol2:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

wohic said:


> there will be a van outside doing coffee and burgers
> 
> yay !


That guy will probably make more money on the day than the rest of us :lol2::lol2:


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

reticulatus said:


> That guy will probably make more money on the day than the rest of us :lol2::lol2:


Thats what made him agree to doing it at short notice :lol2:


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

TBUK said:


> Thats what made him agree to doing it at short notice :lol2:


 
just one burger van!!! O.O!
:lol2:


----------



## www.exreptile.com (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your support in the show and also the change of venue.

And thanks (to most) for your patience with the website not being updated as soon as everyone would have liked. It's very well kindly taking time out to email us moaning about how the website still said the Matford, however, trust me, we did also want it updated and it would have been updated on Thursday as soon as I got home from Rolle College if I'd been able to. If I get one more email moaning about the site I will go insane.

It has now been updated, however some of the larger files (flyers/poster etc) are taking their time to change over to the new one, so please don't email me about that either as I am keeping an eye on it.

Thanks again and I look forward to seeing as many of you as possible at the show.


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

Is there anyone from Surry coming down? That might be willing to bring some snakes down for me if my mate cant make it.
And anyone from lincolnshire going that could take some snake back with them for someone please :smile::smile::smile:


----------



## www.exreptile.com (Feb 26, 2007)

There raffle now includes the following prizes:

a fully wired 2x2x2ft viv worth £150
a voucher for LivefoodUK online shop for £50
a book on Boa constrictors worth £40
a voucher for Jerry Cole's online shop for £25
a family ticket to Dartmoor Zoological Park
bottle of red Kumala wine
bottle of white Kumala wine (chose Kumala as it has a picture of a lizard on it)
a green fluffy snake
a childrens reptile book
a green rubber snake
a yellow rubber snake

Will hopefully have one or two more prizes still to come. Check the sponsors section of Exeter Reptile Expo for the people who supplied prizes.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I can donate a few hand made Herp related cards to the raffle Nick.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

225 miles... well i'm going anyway lol


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

TBUK said:


> Is there anyone from Surry coming down? That might be willing to bring some snakes down for me if my mate cant make it.
> And anyone from lincolnshire going that could take some snake back with them for someone please :smile::smile::smile:


yeah i can quote you on that hon...

surrey, would need to know asap to get it booked in tho.

N


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

:rant2: Oh and if someone knows anyone at Eurorep can they please call them and tell them to stop telling people its been cancelled :whip:
Don't know why people are saying it as I have never said it's been cancelled :cussing:


----------

